#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Sorting FY in Power Pivot

## RO24

Morning - Power Pivot is in the middle of giving me fits. 

I know the sorting function for monthly analysis is a pain, but any advice on this would be greatly appreciative.

I have 4 separate Pivot Tables within on sheet, which all relate back to a larger file.  

Within each of these Pivot Tables, I have Customer #, NAme, Reps, etc, along with the Month and FY (I also have Month Name and Fiscal Yr, because I can't sort correctly).   I have 2 problems currently.

1. I can't find the best way to get each pivot table to go from Jan FY 12, Jan FY 13, etc...to Jan FY 12, Feb FY 12, etc...Thought I had it one time, but I was kicked off server and now can't remember how it was done.

2. My pivot table needs to expand each month to add the next month - how can I do this?  I always get the Pivot Table cant overlap error...

Any help or questions to make this better would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

----------


## romperstomper

First, this is the Power*Point* forum, not PowerPivot.  :Wink: 
The sorting is a lot simpler if you can put the FY part before the month.
You need to have blank rows and columns in between the pivot tables if you must have them on the same sheet. You can hide the excess blank rows and columns until they are needed.

----------


## RO24

haha - well, in reality I was only one letter off from being Pivot...

THanks for the response - I'll hopefully get this figured out soon, big project due mid-week...

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> Is there a way to sort on more than one column in a powerpivot table? For example, can I sort on the state column and then the Zip Code column. When I sort on the second column, the sort from the first column goes away. I'm curious to know if this is the way that it's suppose to sort - only on one column, or is there an option someplace that i am not aware of.



You have committed two sins in this forum. You are blatantly linking to a commercial web site - I've removed the links in your original, and you are asking a question in the thread of someone else.

Have you read the forum rules and is there any reason why you should not be sanctioned?

----------


## largecat

Thanks................

----------

